# As a non-Brit, non-EU citizen, given the choice, which would you choose?



## apenate

As the title says, I'm a non-Brit, non-EU citizen currently living and working in Gibraltar for the last ~3 years. In 2 years or so I can apply for Gibraltarian status and then British citizenship.

I've recently been offered a job in Madrid, and being Latin American, it's only 2 years before I can apply for Spanish naturalisation, which would give me access to the EU.

In my opinion, Gibraltar/UK seems like the 'safest' option in terms of job security/quality of life. Spain/EU on the other hand seems like the 'fun' option in the sense of being able to work and live anywhere in the Union.

What do you guys think? What would you choose if you had the option?


----------



## *Sunshine*

I would choose Spain and the EU.

Looking at the salaries and cost of living, I don't understand how the UK manages to attract so many foreigners for relatively low wages.


----------



## tony_8634

As Latin american you may have fast track options anyway to become spanish national. Check it out if you havent done so already. Im a Brit, but resident in Spain for 47 years


----------

